
Prierarchy: Implicit Hierarchies - marcelsalathe
https://blog.aqnichol.com/2019/04/03/prierarchy-implicit-hierarchies/
======
jpfed
I don't know anything about reinforcement learning, but

>We can think of this as follows: the high-entropy parts of the sentence mark
the starts of high-level actions, while the low-entropy parts represent the
execution of those high-level actions.

seems like a wonderful insight.

